# How Often Do You/Should You Wash Base layers?



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

everytime? thats kinda gross, its a base layer, what all of your sweat goes into..


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

jmacphee9 said:


> everytime? thats kinda gross, its a base layer, what all of your sweat goes into..


i do the same, but i keep hearing 'bout people that don't... and about how synthetics "hold" odors. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Everytime man! That's why I have like 4 setups of top/bottom/socks so I don't have to rush to wash it after each time. Also good for trips where you're riding several consecutive days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

dude ask your mom, moms are experts on that stuff


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

13rian said:


> dude ask your mom, moms are experts on that stuff


:thumbsdown: thanks, guess that serves me right for wondering wtf about someone else's comment 'bout it.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Triple8Sol said:


> Everytime man! That's why I have like 4 setups of top/bottom/socks so I don't have to rush to wash it after each time. Also good for trips where you're riding several consecutive days.


yeah, gotta love those WM/broicety deals w/3 at a time. hah!


----------



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

definitely the socks and top, but my legs dont really sweat so i can rock the pants a few times


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

anyone hear anything about a special detergent for synthetics?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

its called woolite....


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

13rian said:


> dude ask your mom, moms are experts on that stuff


Dude, you just won the Internets with that post. Amazing.

That said, I don't wash mine every time. Washing clothes wears them out. It also wastes water and power. If they are icky, yeah, I wash them w/o hesitation. However, if they don't really need it, than I am not going to do it.


----------



## Siren (Jan 16, 2009)

I can get by with wearing my tops more than once...but girls don't get as funky . ALL the hubby's base layers, on the other hand, get washed EVERY time.

This isn't specifically for synthetics, but its great for getting the funk out of sweaty gear (ever been to a hot yoga class?)


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

Go back to natural fabrics such as wool and silk and you won't have to de-funkify your undies with some fancy high fallutin detergent. Wool and silk come clean and all funk is removed with normal white man plant based washing powder.


Damn Vitamin water generation!!


----------



## Siren (Jan 16, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> normal white man plant based washing powder.


Does that include Woolite? 

This stuff is good for ANY fabric...including the bamboo tights I use as a base layer.



oneplankawanka said:


> Damn Vitamin water generation!!


I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

missing the point. synthetics hold on to funky odors. Natural fabrics Bamboo, Hemp Wool silk wash clean. And no woolite is not a plant based detergent.

You can take it any way you would like. I personally don't think you need fancy detergents or over marketed hyped up sugar water with vitamins added.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

Siren said:


> I can get by with wearing my tops more than once...but girls don't get as funky . ALL the hubby's base layers, on the other hand, get washed EVERY time.
> 
> This isn't specifically for synthetics, but its great for getting the funk out of sweaty gear (ever been to a hot yoga class?)


thanks!

12345


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

sedition said:


> Dude, you just won the Internets with that post. Amazing.
> QUOTE]
> 
> i was just messing, id ask My mom that question


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

13rian said:


> i was just messing


now that we've accomplished that...

maybe next time i should ask your mom. :cheeky4:


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Careful with those base layers - they may not stink in the morning when you pick them up off the floor and they are dry. But by 2pm when you are hot and sweaty, it seems like all the dried up sweat from previous outings comes back to life, and super-stank occurs. 

That being said I usually get 2-3 days off my base layers, and about the same for socks. If I have a really good day, I'll keep the socks one more day for good luck. But my decisions are also based on my current budget of resort-town dirtbag  If I was still living at home and had mommy to do my laundry, would probably wash a bit more often


----------



## Jaze (Feb 25, 2009)

when they start to smell funny.  
washing them definitely wears them down, and base layers arent cheap!


----------



## Um...? (Jan 22, 2009)

oxy clean, hot water, rinsing with white distilled vinegar, and line drying are all your friends when it comes to destankifying synthetics.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I usually wash my stuff right after I get back unless it's a multiple day trip. I usually just wear it through the trip and wash it when I get back at the end.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

i dont really got "base" layers.. i just wear normal tshirt and a normal jacket over it ... then some cheap snow pants... and normal socks ... socks and tshirt i was right away....or whenever the next laundy day is haha


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

wash it every time, last trip i went on i made the mistake of bringing only one pair of long johns (dont know what i was thinking) and i did a day sesh a night sesh later that day, and a day sesh the following day...needless to say they stunk! must be something with the synthetic material but good god that was bad:thumbsdown:


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Synthetics stink up very quickly. I don't care if I sweated in it or not because after a day of riding, I'm tossing it in the wash. I do let it air dry rather than using the dryer.



Um...? said:


> oxy clean, hot water, rinsing with white distilled vinegar, and line drying are all your friends when it comes to destankifying synthetics.


Quoted for truth :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

DON'T EVER WASH THEM! That way you are guaranteed a chairlift all too yourself and people will move out of your way in the chairlift line-ups!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

Blue Streak said:


> DON'T EVER WASH THEM! That way you are guaranteed a chairlift all too yourself and people will move out of your way in the chairlift line-ups!


Sounds good... but gosh i'm just not that anti-social 

Plus who is gonna share this blunt with me if i'm stinky?


----------



## kswissreject (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm with the natural base layer crew. I have a bunch of icebreaker stuff that I was maybe once every 2-3 weeks (wearing the same leggings every day and several tops, about 3-4 days each if sweating, or longer if not). it's super great stuff, though I feel the quality has gone downhill in the new stuff. maybe that's just me. but it still works! doesn't hold much odor, but I also shower twice a day


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

ya i dunno i just wash em and dry em each time.

Do board pants and the inside liner need to be dry cleaned? I have the 686 with the removable inside pants and shit


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

With the Smarty liner you can wash it like you would any other garment.

The shell is washed every few outings using Nikwax Tech Wash and then TX. Direct (machine wash low, tumble dry low).

The Smarty liner is fleece; Nikwax has a product made for fleece, but it's not completely necessary.

Do not dry clean.


----------

